# Ein Grund mehr Grüne zu werden



## DER SCHWERE (22 Juli 2012)

​


----------



## TobiasB (22 Juli 2012)

warum sollte ich eine Frau werden. NÖ Danke

Werde Grün,scheiss auf Vegetarier!!!!


----------



## Chamser81 (22 Juli 2012)

Eher gefriert die Hölle! :kotz:


----------



## Punisher (22 Juli 2012)

Nie im Leben wähle ich eine Partei, in der Cem Özdemir was zu sagen hat


----------



## DER SCHWERE (22 Juli 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## comatron (22 Juli 2012)

Schon Jürgen v.d. Lippe hat über die Frigidität der Vegetarierinnen festgestellt : "Sie können einfach nicht zulassen, dass ihnen so ein kleines Stück Fleisch so großen Spaß bereitet".


----------

